# Marriott Lakeshore Reserve



## woody970 (Jun 11, 2009)

Looking to purchase a villa at Lakeshore Reserve (Florida - still in construction) from Marriott direct, what week would be the best to select for Florida for trade in value?  The reason I'm buying direct is to get a pre-construction price and incentives.  Any advice will be welcome as this will be my first timeshare


----------



## capjak (Jun 11, 2009)

Before purchasing please consider all options including purchasing resale and save 50 to 80 % compared to direct.

For Orlando according to the Travel Index on II: week 9, 13, 51 and 52 have the highest demand.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 11, 2009)

Dont purchase a unit from Marriott directly if your intent is to trade it. You will find much better value by purchasing a resale at a different resort that will trade better for 75% less.

Slow down, take your time and research before you buy. The incentives arent even close to being worth the Marriott price.


----------



## heckp (Jun 11, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Dont purchase a unit from Marriott directly if your intent is to trade it. You will find much better value by purchasing a resale at a different resort that will trade better for 75% less.
> 
> Slow down, take your time and research before you buy. The incentives arent even close to being worth the Marriott price.


What  would be the best Marriott to buy then that has an excellent trading power within the Marriott priority window? Best value, low MF, excellent trading power ( sounds like a dream)


----------



## gmarine (Jun 11, 2009)

There are great values all over. A Marriott Manor Club platinum recently went for $4K and change on EBAY. There have been many platinum lockoff Palm Desert Marriotts going for under $8K as well. Check this board and you will see a bunch of them talked about recently. Also check EBAY for recent sales.


----------



## heckp (Jun 11, 2009)

gmarine said:


> There are great values all over. A Marriott Manor Club platinum recently went for $4K and change on EBAY. There have been many platinum lockoff Palm Desert Marriotts going for under $8K as well. Check this board and you will see a bunch of them talked about recently. Also check EBAY for recent sales.



I should probably ask which ones should I avoid.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 11, 2009)

For trading purposes, for the most part only consider platinum season with the exception of gold season in areas where gold season still has high demand weeks. An example would be Aruba or Newport Coast.

Hawaii has very good trading power but maintenance fees are high so trading isnt as cost effective as other locations. For trade power at a great price, Manor Club and the Palm Desert Marriotts are great choices.


----------



## icydog (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the Reserve is a special property. If it is something you would use then consider buying now, preconstrction, while the price is low. 

On the other hand if you plan on exchanging pick the cheapest with the lowest maintenance fees. I got wonderful trades with my Manor 
club weeks. Also Newport Coast in CA falls into this category.


----------



## heckp (Jun 11, 2009)

Manor club and NCV, do they have EOY ownership? Have anyone traded these to Frenchman's Cove summer time? NCV is dedicated 2BR what about Manor club, does it have a 2BR LO?


----------



## woody970 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the responses,  In the few hours since I first posted I did some soul searching.  My intent for this property is to use it for at lest the next 5-7 years while the kids are still interested in the Orlando attractions.  After that I would consider trading out every other year (maybe) to go somewhere different.  The current deal that they offered me included points and cash of the pre-construction price for a two bedroom lockoff in the platinum season which is roughly 23K.  When I compare some 3rd party prices for Harbor Lakes, and Grande Vista for the same accommodations it's turning out to be about 5-8k less.  Am I putting to much value on this new property and the services and points that Marriott provide?


----------



## capjak (Jun 11, 2009)

Marriott Grand Vista 2 bedroom in platinum season runs around 7500 and platinum season at Grand Vista includes springbreak weeks as well as 51 an 52 where I believe you need platnium plus at Lakeshore for the springbreak time.

So is it worth 16,000 dollars to be able to trade for points? Not for me.


----------



## capjak (Jun 11, 2009)

Try this one on ebay 3 bedroom Marriott grand vista EOY, You can split into a studio and 2 bedroom.  Use the 2 bedroom on even year and trade the studio side for a 2 bedroom in the odd years.

http://cgi.ebay.com/3BR-LOCKOFF-MAR...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50

Here is the odd year to go with the even if you want the same location:

http://cgi.ebay.com/3BR-LOCKOFF-MAR...s=65:10|66:2|39:1|240:1309|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## m61376 (Jun 12, 2009)

woody970 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses,  In the few hours since I first posted I did some soul searching.  My intent for this property is to use it for at lest the next 5-7 years while the kids are still interested in the Orlando attractions.  After that I would consider trading out every other year (maybe) to go somewhere different.  The current deal that they offered me included points and cash of the pre-construction price for a two bedroom lockoff in the platinum season which is roughly 23K.  When I compare some 3rd party prices for Harbor Lakes, and Grande Vista for the same accommodations it's turning out to be about 5-8k less.  Am I putting to much value on this new property and the services and points that Marriott provide?



As Jack already indicated, you are talking about much more than a 5-8K difference. Don't base your decision on the inflated sales listings of a few units, but on what equivalent units have actually been selling for in this very depressed market.

That said, and while I still agree with him, since you intend to use the unit most of the time and since Lakeshore is a bit of a unique property in Orlando it MAY be worth it to you to own there. Just understand that you are paying about a 15K premium to do so. Depending on the number of points in the new offer you may be able to offset a few thousand of that 15K nut, but you will still be paying a hefty premium for the new property. As far as services- you don't really gain anything that you can't otherwise attain by buying direct and given the MF's and the loss of use of that costly week, the financial benefit of trading the week for points is questionable (although to be fair there are several people here who maintain that it is still a very good deal).

I think the big factor here is the "WOW" factor of the new resort and the amenities worth the price premium as opposed to going to very nice but perhaps not as plush with the Ritz next door, and in a similar location (although Lakeshore is a bit further from Disney but a resort property unto itself)? That's something you'll have to decide- based on your wants/needs, usage, desired style of travel and pocketbook. 

The only comment I would strongly make is that if you need to finance the Lakeshore purchase, then you really should strongly consider the other alternatives. If you can afford either, then weigh the options for yourself.


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 12, 2009)

If you can get a trip worth $16,000 with the up front bonus points (is it still around 1 million points?) you'll be ahead of the game buying direct -- as business class seats to Europe are very pricey paying cash but oh-so-nice for a 2nd honeymoon, etc.  

IMO, none of the TS in Orlando have anything close to offer like Lakeshore so I don't think this is a valid comparison.  In fact there are very few Marriott TS close to Lakeshore in concept, design, or location.  This new TS will be so nice I doubt very many will trade it for other locations...imagine walking to a JW and a Ritz just next door and having use of a great golf course on site and facilities in addition to your own at the TS!  Don't buy anywhere else in Orlando if you plan on trading into Lakeshore -- ownership has its benefits.

In addition, I doubt you'll find any Lakeshore TS resales for years...so you don't have much choice if that's the resort for you.  This place is indeed very special and unique.  However, you do have to ask how often you'll want to go to Orlando over the next 20 years or so.

Brian



capjak said:


> Marriott Grand Vista 2 bedroom in platinum season runs around 7500 and platinum season at Grand Vista includes springbreak weeks as well as 51 an 52 where I believe you need platnium plus at Lakeshore for the springbreak time.
> 
> So is it worth 16,000 dollars to be able to trade for points? Not for me.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 12, 2009)

1,000,000 points multiplied by their value of .0125 per point equals $12,500


----------



## m61376 (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian- I thought that incentive was just a limited promo at the first offering. From what I've seen, it doesn't approach that now.


----------



## Latravel (Jun 12, 2009)

_"Am I putting to much value on this new property and the services and points that Marriott provide?"_

Well, i'm now in Rome after flying first class (2 tickets) from Los Angeles and staying 2 1/2 weeks in the Grand Flora in Rome and JW Capri (all very expensive hotels).  This entire trip was paid with the incentive points I received from my Shadow Ridge direct purchase.  I can tell you I would not have spent the cost of this trip out of my pocket.  So, I can truly say it was definitely worth the upfront money we paid instead of buying resale.  If I bought resale, I would only have just my one week somewhere instead of my one week somewhere plus this amazing trip (which I can do again and again with points).

As Brian stated, if they give you enough incentive points and the initial pre-construction price is on the lower side, it would be a great deal.  I'm tempted to look at the deal they are offering since 23K is a very good price for any 2bd platinum in the Marriott system.


----------



## woody970 (Jun 12, 2009)

The current incentive is 3k off of the pre-construction price of 26,600
and 150,000 RCI points. MF & Taxes are just under 1k a year.


----------



## Latravel (Jun 12, 2009)

I like the price but I think the number of incentive points is too low.  The 150,000 points won't be enough to purchase a vacation, which is used to make up the cost difference.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 12, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> If you can get a trip worth $16,000 with the up front bonus points (is it still around 1 million points?) you'll be ahead of the game buying direct -- as business class seats to Europe are very pricey paying cash but oh-so-nice for a 2nd honeymoon, etc.
> Brian





m61376 said:


> Brian- I thought that incentive was just a limited promo at the first offering. From what I've seen, it doesn't approach that now.



I think Brian was also looking at two units (correct me if I am wrong). Even if the 1MM points didn't require two weeks, it did require giving up your weeks in the first five years of use. You still had to pay the MF and trade fee. So this would be another $1200 x 5 years. This additional $6K would have be brought in to the calculation in the cost of those points




TheTimeTraveler said:


> 1,000,000 points multiplied by their value of .0125 per point equals $12,500



This is a simple formula. You can usually get a far better value than this out of the travel packages using business class air.


----------



## woody970 (Jun 12, 2009)

Latravel said:


> I like the price but I think the number of incentive points is too low.  The 150,000 points won't be enough to purchase a vacation, which is used to make up the cost difference.



Is it possible to negotiate with Marriott on the price and or RCI points?  I've heard that what they offer is non-negotiable, is this true?


----------



## capjak (Jun 12, 2009)

woody970 said:


> Is it possible to negotiate with Marriott on the price and or RCI points?  I've heard that what they offer is non-negotiable, is this true?



Tier 1 

2bd non lock-off units

2bd lock-off unit

Premier -   $29,900

Platinum - $24.900

Tier 2 

Superior 2bd lock-off unit (locks off as 2 one bedroom units)

2bd townhouse unit

Premier   $34,500

Platinum $27,900

Tier 3

3bd lock-off units (locks off as a 2bd and a guest suite)

3bd townhouse unit 

Premier   $38,900

Platinum $33,700

These are the preconstruction "founders" prices which included 200,000 pt incentive, no closing costs or 1st year maint fees.

I would want the premier platinum and Tier 2 with the lock off 2 x 1 bedrooms


----------



## Latravel (Jun 12, 2009)

Marriott has a rule that they do not negotiate price.  They never lowered the price until recently.  I would assume the price is fixed.

The incentive points they give you are not RCI points.  That is a completely different timeshare system (which I own also).  The points are Marriott Reward points which can only be used at Marriott hotels or for travel packages where Marriott gives you points towards which ever airline account you want (such as Delta, United, etc) and Marriott hotels.  In general, it is a better value to use your Marriott points towards a travel package.

A one week travel package (air and hotel) is over 250,000 points so the 150,000 Marriott Reward points they are giving you won't buy you much.  

Though the price is not negotiable, I would try to negotiate a higher number of Marriott Rewards incentive points.  If they don't throw in more points, I would consider walking away from the deal unless you really love the property.


----------



## RandR (Jun 12, 2009)

Latravel said:


> Well, i'm now in Rome after flying first class (2 tickets) from Los Angeles and staying 2 1/2 weeks in the Grand Flora in Rome and JW Capri (all very expensive hotels).  This entire trip was paid with the incentive points I received from my Shadow Ridge direct purchase.  I can tell you I would not have spent the cost of this trip out of my pocket.  So, I can truly say it was definitely worth the upfront money we paid instead of buying resale.  If I bought resale, I would only have just my one week somewhere instead of my one week somewhere plus this amazing trip (which I can do again and again with points)



But you _are _paying for the trip out of your own pocket.  If you paid $20,000 more by buying direct then you paid $20,000 for that trip.  Now that trip is probably worth $30,000+ so you got a great deal but to say you didn't pay for it is just not true.

If you saw a travel agent advertise the exact trip you are now on and said it would only cost $20,000 but was a $35,000 value would you take the trip?


----------



## pwrshift (Jun 13, 2009)

Dioxide45 - here is my original post on the benefit from purchasing TWO of their 2 bdrm units (the one with two full kitchens that can stand as 2 one-bdrm suites). 

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=561412&postcount=33

In a nutshell, *at that time you could build to over 2 million points for a cost of $66,000 you could buy two units - not one - AND amount that included the MF and fees for 6 years.* There were some non-use years in which you could travel the world and spend the MR points in absolute comfort. 

If you could buy 2 million points from Marriott it would cost some $25,000 and you would still have residual value in the assets. The trick is to spend those MR points so they return double that amount in travel value compared to cost. Since that posting in July08 there has been some devaluation in the MR program and I suspect Marriott isn't offering the same deal any longer - which doesn't mean they won't once the economy gets a little better and they need a rush of cash. When they do, the deal won't last long.

You really do have to see how far you can go, and in what style, with over 2 million points to place a proper evaluation. Even today, _properly spent_, those 2 million points could take you around the world many times...but to some that's worth nothing and to others it's a very important benefit. Everyone's needs are different - and constantly changing over the years - but nobody here should assert that buying resale is the only way to go without a clue of what that person wants from life near and far. JMHO

For any who think this is just another timeshare ... take a look at this video and note the JW and Ritz next door.  I was impressed with its originality when I saw it and saved it here:

http://www.vimeo.com/1327158

Brian



dioxide45 said:


> I think Brian was also looking at two units (correct me if I am wrong). Even if the 1MM points didn't require two weeks, it did require giving up your weeks in the first five years of use. You still had to pay the MF and trade fee. So this would be another $1200 x 5 years. This additional $6K would have be brought in to the calculation in the cost of those points
> 
> .


----------



## Beverley (Jun 13, 2009)

woody970 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses,  In the few hours since I first posted I did some soul searching.  My intent for this property is to use it for at lest the next 5-7 years while the kids are still interested in the Orlando attractions.  After that I would consider trading out every other year (maybe) to go somewhere different.  The current deal that they offered me included points and cash of the pre-construction price for a two bedroom lockoff in the platinum season which is roughly 23K.  When I compare some 3rd party prices for Harbor Lakes, and Grande Vista for the same accommodations it's turning out to be about 5-8k less.  Am I putting to much value on this new property and the services and points that Marriott provide?



Although there are many different opinions on this board, I think you are better off with the Lakeshore resort than Grand Vista.  If you are planning on using it and you like the resort, buy it.   

After the kids are a little older, you mentioned that you would look to still use it a bit and trade out every other year, that is still often enough to validate buying there.  I would not buy my first timeshare anywhere that I wouldn't want to go myself with some frequency.  Perhaps your second or third could be a resale only ideology ... but I do not recommend that for your first.  

Buy only platinum.  If they offer platinum plus I would not pay the extra premium for that.  

Good luck.

Beverley


----------



## Latravel (Jun 13, 2009)

When I purchased Shadow Ridge, the difference was less than $15K.  This trip is worth more than that.  I paid for this trip in my purchase of Shadow Ridge but I still have points left over and I still can trade my unit for points.  We feel we are ahead and are enjoying the Marriott experience.  Chow!


----------



## icydog (Jun 13, 2009)

pwrshift said:


> Dioxide45 - here is my original post on the benefit from purchasing TWO of their 2 bdrm units (the one with two full kitchens that can stand as 2 one-bdrm suites).
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=561412&postcount=33
> 
> ...



That's why I bought two (2) lockoff platinum weeks at this resort. I already have a million+ points and next year will be the first year I need to pay MFs to get more points. They all came with the original deal. I think the offering deal, when it first was announced,  was stupendous-- that's why I bought my _first ever retail Marriott timeshare_. In fact, I bought two. 

 Also, this resort will be on par with Four Seasons and Ritz Club timeshares. I'm happy I waited to buy this timeshare and I can't wait to go there. I turned down several RETAIL Marriott  timeshares but this one really fit the bill for us.


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2009)

woody970 said:


> Looking to purchase a villa at Lakeshore Reserve (Florida - still in construction) from Marriott direct, what week would be the best to select for Florida for trade in value?  The reason I'm buying direct is to get a pre-construction price and incentives.  Any advice will be welcome as this will be my first timeshare


Orlando, even GV and CH are easy to trade to except for maybe 3 weeks during the year, even then it's not that difficult if you plan.  The only time I'd consider buying a week for Marriott in Orlando is if I needed a high demand week almost every year OR I needed a 3 BR a significant portion of the time and was buying a 3 BR.  Even then, I'd likely buy GV instead for a quarter to a third or less of what the new resort will cost.  Add to that the fact that they have expanded platinum to essentially the entire year and it is a major increased cost comparatively.  I know some think it'll be hard to trade to the new resort and it likely will be initially but those that know how to do so will be successful much of the time.  Even owning the 3 BR at GV and doing a request first to the Lakeshore would be preferable in almost every scenario.


----------



## Swice (Jun 14, 2009)

*owners*

We've gotten great getaways in Orlando over the years... and I swore up and down that I'd never buy a timeshare in Orlando.

We had gone many years during Martin Luther King week because that week had traditionally included a "holiday" and a teacher workday.    

But things changed:   The secret of it being a "non-crowded" week got out, the school calendar changed so that it was no longer two days off, and the kids have moved up to grades where it has become tougher to miss class.   

But most importantly, our last couple of getaways were were unable to get a Marriott property.    Our last getaway landed us at the Mystic Dunes... let me simply say our purchase at LakeShore Reserve guarantees us we won't be staying at a non-Marriott again.    

We've already Split our Deluxe Lakeshore unit for next year.    We scored a Hilton Head week during spring break with our lockoff, and supposedly we're also getting an Interval Bonus week for trading that lockoff.    We have the "master" reserved for June just so we can try the place out while it's brand new.  

I have a feeling many will use Lakeshore as a "resort" without ever stepping foot in a theme park.


----------



## fskins (Jun 15, 2009)

Woody - I was in the same position you are in about a month ago. So I figured I would share my story

First timeshare, looking in Orlando, really liked the lakeshore reserve, joined TUG (and am grateful). I have changed my thinking. I also am going to utilize the resort for the next several years with my two kids. After lots of reading here on Tug, I am going to buy resale and I am on the verge of buying at Grande Vista, 3 bdrm, platinum.

Several Reasons - 
1) almost half price; There are several out there in this price range (13k +/-). I can buy alot of disney/seaworld tickets with that savings 
2) 3 bdrms vs 2 bdrms. (1700 sgft vs 1200 sqft) My kids as they get older will like having their own room. boy/girl. Or if I want to invite family we will have the extra room
3) Calandar - Plat at Grande Vista is weeks 1-17, all summer, and xmas new years. Plat at lakeshore exludes weeks 5-17, if you look on II, these are the highest demand weeks for orlando.    
4) And for me, with little kids, I am not going on alot of extravagant trips to take advantage of the points. maybe in several years and a few more weeks, Ill want to buy a week strickly for points, but with one, I will use the week every year. And I am considering buying 50k points for the next three years, have all the incentive points, and  still be ahead by thousands of dollars. 

This is only my experience (and a short one at that), but hope it helps in your own analysis. Good Luck 



woody970 said:


> Thanks everyone for the responses,  In the few hours since I first posted I did some soul searching.  My intent for this property is to use it for at lest the next 5-7 years while the kids are still interested in the Orlando attractions.  After that I would consider trading out every other year (maybe) to go somewhere different.  The current deal that they offered me included points and cash of the pre-construction price for a two bedroom lockoff in the platinum season which is roughly 23K.  When I compare some 3rd party prices for Harbor Lakes, and Grande Vista for the same accommodations it's turning out to be about 5-8k less.  Am I putting to much value on this new property and the services and points that Marriott provide?


----------



## RandR (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, didn't realize that weeks 5 - 17 were Platinum Plus.  So basically if you want to go to the resort when the weather is reasonable you need to get Platinum Plus.  (This is assuming you have to go during school breaks.)  The summer is really hot and during Xmas/ New Year you can't guarantee it will be warm enough to swim.


----------



## icydog (Jun 15, 2009)

This is why I believe I got a good deal buying two weeks at the Lakeshore Reserve. The number one reason is we LOVE the property. I believe the W and Ritz have the nicest campus of all the Orlando Resorts. Number two is all the MR points we received with the purchase. We are now over a million points due to our purchase. We will have a lot of fun planning our second, and much more luxurious, honeymoon.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 15, 2009)

icydog said:


> This is why I believe I got a good deal buying two weeks at the Lakeshore Reserve. The number one reason is we LOVE the property. I believe the W and Ritz have the nicest campus of all the Orlando Resorts. Number two is all the MR points we received with the purchase. We are now over a million points due to our purchase. We will have a lot of fun planning our second, and much more luxurious, honeymoon.



Marylin- I think the thing that many people lose sight of is that today the offers are different than they were when you bought. If I remember correctly, you were one of the first ones buying during their initial promotional, supposedly limited to 300 people. I agree it looks like a wonderful property and if you are going to regularly use it as a resort and received those initial incentives, then financially it was a good deal too.

However, I think the situation is a bit different today since they aren't offering a million points. Also, buying to use primarily as a resort and using most years is different from people looking for resort lodging while using the parks and/or for frequent trading. In your case you will reap the benefits of the amenities at Lakeshore, but buyers like woody and fskins would likely be better served by buying resale. I think that fskins will be much better served with his 3BR at MGV over the long run for his needs and, while the Lakeshore property is bound to be a great trader for the first several years, 5 years or so down the road it may not be that superior to the other Orlando Marriotts and likely the 3BR at MGV will have more trade power than a 2BR, assuming equivalent weeks.

I also think the seasons are an issue here, and reserving prime weeks may not be so easy, esp. for single week owners.


----------



## icydog (Jun 15, 2009)

m61376 said:


> Marylin- I think the thing that many people lose sight of is that today the offers are different than they were when you bought. If I remember correctly, you were one of the first ones buying during their initial promotional, supposedly limited to 300 people. I agree it looks like a wonderful property and if you are going to regularly use it as a resort and received those initial incentives, then financially it was a good deal too.
> 
> However, I think the situation is a bit different today since they aren't offering a million points. Also, buying to use primarily as a resort and using most years is different from people looking for resort lodging while using the parks and/or for frequent trading. In your case you will reap the benefits of the amenities at Lakeshore, but buyers like woody and fskins would likely be better served by buying resale. I think that fskins will be much better served with his 3BR at MGV over the long run for his needs and, while the Lakeshore property is bound to be a great trader for the first several years, 5 years or so down the road it may not be that superior to the other Orlando Marriotts and likely the 3BR at MGV will have more trade power than a 2BR, assuming equivalent weeks.
> 
> I also think the seasons are an issue here, and reserving prime weeks may not be so easy, esp. for single week owners.



Do you happen to know the current incentives? I have a feeling they may be comparable to what I got. I am going to use this resort. It is a place I want to go to have a RESORT vacation, so you hit that on the head with your analogy. I doubt we'll hit the parks while staying on site. We plan on staying four weeks using the lockoff feature of our two (2) weeks. 

We own a lot of DVC points so we get our fill of the Disney Parks. We happen to love Orlando and can't wait to visit there several times a year. We could have bought a house for the money we paid to Disney, and now to Marriott, but we bought over time, adding a little here and a little there until we owned a large piece of The Mouse. Not that that Mouse is grateful mind you but we love our DVC properties, and now this property as well.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 15, 2009)

and that's really what counts!

I don't know the current incentive but I know I read interim incentives that were not comparable to the initial ones. I will admit that the initial offerings were very tempting but, unlike you, my DH really doesn't care for Disney and has vowed not to return until one day he takes grandkids (and when that time comes, I think his feelings will likely change- a lot  ).


----------



## icydog (Jun 15, 2009)

I always tell Disney nay sayers to come with me for one trip and they will be converts. I love the off the beaten path side to the resorts and WDW in general. I love going there but for us, with the DVC membership paid for, this Marriott will be our only resort ownership. We also own at Frenchman's Cove, Newport Coast, the Barony.  I don't think any of them will compare with the Reserve in amenities or desirability. They are all nice timeshares but not resorts (okay MFC has a lovely Marriott next door) and for once in our lives, we plan on being pampered.


----------



## fskins (Jun 15, 2009)

The current incentive when I was looking was 15% off price and 100k points OR one II week. Then you could pay the 2009 MF for alt usage to get this years points. After that, it was the std deal and could only trade for points EOY.

Now it is 3k off ( a little less than 15%), and 150k points, the rest the same.



icydog said:


> Do you happen to know the current incentives? I have a feeling they may be comparable to what I got. I am going to use this resort. It is a place I want to go to have a RESORT vacation, so you hit that on the head with your analogy. I doubt we'll hit the parks while staying on site. We plan on staying four weeks using the lockoff feature of our two (2) weeks.
> 
> We own a lot of DVC points so we get our fill of the Disney Parks. We happen to love Orlando and can't wait to visit there several times a year. We could have bought a house for the money we paid to Disney, and now to Marriott, but we bought over time, adding a little here and a little there until we owned a large piece of The Mouse. Not that that Mouse is grateful mind you but we love our DVC properties, and now this property as well.


----------



## icydog (Jul 30, 2009)

*When does the resort open and what should I do??*

Does anyone know when this resort is scheduled to open. 

I am on the fence whether to reserve my two weeks and trade the full units with II

Divide them into two units each and trade them in II

Keep them whole and use them

Divide them into 2 one bedroom units and stay for a month

Or simply trade them for points. 

Can anyone help? I looked on the resort calendar and right now the only weeks open are in the summer in 2010. Those weeks are out of the question. Thank you.


----------



## Swice (Jul 30, 2009)

*Opens in June 2010*

Resort opens in June 2010.

I am still debating whether to go or trade... wonder if everything will be operating in June.

I have no intention of a typical theme park trip-- but am considering enrolling my kids in Sea World day camp.   I've heard fantastic things about that.


----------



## icydog (Jul 30, 2009)

Swice said:


> Resort opens in June 2010.
> 
> I am still debating whether to go or trade... wonder if everything will be operating in June.
> 
> I have no intention of a typical theme park trip-- but am considering enrolling my kids in Sea World day camp.   I've heard fantastic things about that.



Thank you very much.  I'm thinking I will take those points again. They are so hard to pass up.


----------



## DanO (Jul 31, 2009)

I have reserved my week in June, looking forward to staying at Lakeshore!


----------



## pwrshift (Aug 5, 2009)

icydog said:


> Or simply trade them for points.
> 
> .


 
That would be my recommendation as it's the fastest way to get your 2 million points, as that resorts eventually goes to EOY trade for MR points.  Then you could use another deposited resort to trade into it ... and in the meantime take some wonderful trips to Europe before the next devaluation!  JMHO

Brian


----------

